# Cheesiest rule



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

What's the cheesiest rule in the game. It can be a specific model or unit rule. It can be a BGB rule. It can be any rule that exists for the game.

I vote for:
Vindicare assassin ability to single out any model he wants to that's in LOS...period.

Callidus assassin 'a word in your ear' is pretty nasty too.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I would of said Aliatocs pre deployment rolls had they not been removed.

As it stands i'd have to vote for The Siren Princes rather exciting ability...


----------



## Frankenskid (Dec 27, 2006)

I would say the ability of the IW to take 9 (!!) obliterators......that's 630 points of screaming death for anything.


----------



## Phazael (Dec 21, 2006)

Siren Prince gets my vote, but honorable mention goes to Drop Pods and SW STormcaller.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I say the space wolfs venerable dreadnoughts rule that lets the player re-roll the first turn dice I thinks its called old wisdom


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

Rending on vehicles. An Assault Cannon can dish out more hurt on a vehicle than a Missile Launcher or Lascannon, it's ridiculous and broken.


----------



## TwistedDarkness (Jan 1, 2007)

Rending in shooting, in my opinion.


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

TwistedDarkness said:


> Rending in shooting, in my opinion.


Agreed yes. Would Assault cannons really be so bad without rend? They still get an extra shot and have one more strength than a heavy bolter.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Agreed with Frozen and Twisted.

Rending isnt even 40k cheesey...its...just cheesey.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

move behind enemy lines  

and rending assault cannons


----------



## sportman (Dec 22, 2006)

Rending assault cannons and one of bigger ones is skimmers going more than 12" only able to receive glancing hits no matter what. That makes eldar vehicles so hard to destroy because first I need a glancing hit, followed by 2 6s. to blow it up. Or I can immobilize it and destroy it next turn. The tactic I've been using lately is to just shake them all and then shoot the troops.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Actually, they only have to move more than 6" for that to work 

I dislike the Psychic Hood myself. Was the final nail in the coffin for my Thousand Sons.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

The vindicare's ability is barely useful, I'm afraid.

He's got a less than 50/50 chance of actually inflicting a wound (50/50 if he hits, but he still has to not roll a 1 to hit, and I don;t think his gun has a very high AP)

Meanwhile, his weapon has no Str, so there's no chance of an instakill, ever. So against characters, he's at most an annoyance.

about the only thing he;s goodfor is taking out that pesky powerfist vet or exarch now and then, if you;re lucky. Or perhaps disrupting cohesion on a heavy weapon squad, forcing them to give up shots as they move back together.

Under ideal circumstances, if he always hits and nobody saves, he;s going to dish out about 3 wounds over 6 turns.

To that I say 'meh'

As for cheezy rules. Eldrad's redeploy rule is frustrating, but no more so than Runes of warding. Runes of Warding suck hard to come up against.


----------



## The Wildonion (Dec 21, 2006)

While rending is mean it depends on the situation, the assault cannon is broken but that is because it dishes out four shots! My vote for the most broken rule would have to be Siren, followed by Living Metal.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

The webway portal which the dark eldar use, the DE vehicles are fast and well armed and to balance this they are fragile. Using the portal means they get to the fight without giving a chance to shoot.

I have no problem with good use of cover to achieve the same thing, good playing mate! But this free deployment with full move and assault is plain nasty!


----------



## HavenDan (Jan 6, 2007)

doping madboyz is pretty bad.. yey my 7 point Ork with BS3 and S5.. how fair (even though i do it all the time)


----------



## The Wildonion (Dec 21, 2006)

the cabbage said:


> The webway portal which the dark eldar use, the DE vehicles are fast and well armed and to balance this they are fragile. Using the portal means they get to the fight without giving a chance to shoot.
> 
> I have no problem with good use of cover to achieve the same thing, good playing mate! But this free deployment with full move and assault is plain nasty!


While nasty it sucks when you screw up portal placement, I tried a game using my dad's DE and botched the placement so all my raiders got shot to shit. :?


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

How could I forget promethium shells for the griffon.

In short it drops a pie plate which all units under it must fall back, even fearless. Costs around 100 points on a chimera chassis and has effectively unlimited no line of sight range.


----------



## Jake (Dec 23, 2006)

i find that most units claimed to be cheesy arn't. Assult cannons? How can you deliver one of these to battle? An 80 point speeder with laughable armor, adn 105 point dreadnought, or a rediculously expensive terminator squad! Speeders and dreads can easily be taken care of.

As for siren, that is nasty. But go and get your dice. Roll 6 dice a few times. You don't always get that 1/6 odds. If he dosen't get them , then thats a big chunkof points for not.

Its still nast thogh.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Have you played with AC's? They are awsome on any way into battle.

And I don't think you can get the same power twice, you must re-roll so he gets siren.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

You can get multiple 1's. You just re-roll the ones that are doubles that aren't 1's. It's very possible not to get Siren. Most people who take a Siren make sure to take at least seven rolls on that table to be sure they get it. I love how psychic powers don't count against any limitations the model has...

I don't think it's cheesy per se, but it's just sort of stupid as far as the fluff and what it actually does. Most soldiers, even relatively untrained guardsmen, are going to know that their loved ones aren't going to be running towards them from the other end of a warzone, ESPECIALLY if they know they're fighting against a moral threat. It might make some hesitate, but it certainly wouldn't stop someone from shooting. Especially the likes of a Commissar, Space Marines, etc.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Yeah. THe drawback to an assault cannon is it's short range. It only has two feet. Lascannons have the benefit of added safety of long range. Or did we forget about range when it come's to a waepons usefulness?


----------



## DireAvenger (Dec 27, 2006)

id go for feel no pain, ive laid out some nice hits on a tau commander before and he's shrugged them off. might not be exactly cheesy, but its really annoying when my stabby sword wont kill him.


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

pathwinder14 said:


> Yeah. THe drawback to an assault cannon is it's short range. It only has two feet. Lascannons have the benefit of added safety of long range. Or did we forget about range when it come's to a waepons usefulness?


Everything that uses an Assault Cannon can fire after moving, allowing them to hit things that were 30" away - difficult terrain tests aside. Also it's often the case that to hit something and because of terrain there isn't more than a 30" fire lane to the target. Also Terminator and Tornadoes can DS, and Dreadnoughts can appear by drop pod.

I'd say yes they still benefit from that extra range, but not majorly so.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

The Son of Horus said:


> You can get multiple 1's. You just re-roll the ones that are doubles that aren't 1's. It's very possible not to get Siren.


like my mate on tuesday taking a siren prince for the 1st time and rolling 4 1's!!! didn't get siren on his 7 dice at all and was gutted to say the least.

Then got pawned by the afor mentioned Asscannon - rending is such a desider with that one. A little luck and jesus those guns are evil. 2 Tornadoes basically won me Conflict Manchester 2 years back.

On these kind of rules notes, one i like but have often been accused of cheesey for is rhino hearding.

Bascially you use a tankshocking vehicle to hit along the flank of the enemy unit. Now they have to move out of the way but maintain coherency so end up squashing in amongst thier fellow squad members, all nice and clumped up ready for some template weapon action.

I used to do this all the time with my marines and thier twin-flamer rhino units - was devastating. Pretty much works with any other army.

Just one of those little things ppl never seem to realise, just like how i play assault.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Who said Living Metal is broken? Sure, it sounds great, but the Monolith would be about as useful as tits on a bull without it. The entire point of the Monolith is that it's slow as buggery, but unstoppable.


----------



## Warboss Dakka (Jan 1, 2007)

I have to say Mad Boyz... I know it's been mentioned but I used to tell everyone there is NO cheese in 40k, NONE! Str 5 BS 3 Slugga Boy for 7 points? GW, you broke it...


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I don;t recall seeing mad boyz in the orc codex. Where are they at?


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Right here, Galahad.

Its in the Feral Ork PDF. 

http://uk.games-workshop.com/orks/feral-ork-list/assets/feral-ork-list.pdf

About 3/4 of the way down.

You guys are forgetting Mad Boys tend to mess themselves up, too, though.

Cheers!


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

It's one of those Chapter Approved lists that always have some very good thing but mostly very bad things. Though, admittedly, the fun of putting a third-tier Squiggoth, larger than the average cat, on a 28 millimetre-scale table, is _very_ hard to surpass.


----------

